# Jackie Mertins tapes/DVD



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Has anyone viewed Jackie's "Sound Beginnings" tape or DVD for puppies?

I have a new arrival coming in early December, and thought I would look at new material on raising puppies.

I would love to hear/read any and all comments on this.

THANKS


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

It's great and I recommend it to all my clients.....

Angie


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks, Angie!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I haven't seen it, but I've heard only good things. I have a 9 week old puppy & I've been meaning to order it. Now this will prompt me. If you haven't ordered it yet-don't. I'll send you mine before you get your puppy.

M


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Another good one for puppy owners is the one Debra Folsom of Hightest Retrievers made. "QUICK START Retriever Puppy Training." It's a good 'un. No I have no financial interest.

http://www.hightest.com/quickstart.html

Also there is the one that Shawn Dustin made. His puppy one is the best of the series IMO. No financial interest here either.

http://www.dustinretrievers.com/fever.htm#VHS

Rig


----------



## P J Sullivan (Feb 22, 2005)

lablover, When i first started dog training, the first tape i purchased was Jackie's Sound beginnings tape. Not only did it help a guy who didn't know anything, it set the stage for lessons the dog was soon to learn. To this day, i still believe that it is one of the best videos in my training library for young dogs.
If you have a new pup and are looking for ways to prep him or her for future training, i would definitely recommend getting that tape.

Good luck


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks folks!
I ordered Jackie's DVD.


----------



## Chief Batman (Nov 20, 2005)

lablover said:


> Thanks folks!
> I ordered Jackie's DVD.


So what do you think of it?


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Did anyone see the little video clip posted a week or two ago with the pup lining and casting to paper plates with a treat on them? I wish I had done that.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

You can bet that was not the first time the pup had seen that.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Chief Batman said:


> lablover said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks folks!
> ...


I think it's great for someone that is starting their first pup. I did not see anything "new" to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Real helpful! Good Investment for pup's future!

Lawrence Jeur


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Jackie Ms DVD*

I bought it for my last pup . I thought it was good particularly for someone with their first pup.


----------

